# West GA



## hawkeye (Nov 28, 2009)

Is there any West GA / East Alabama photographers on here?  I'm relocating to the area soon and just looking for some like minded folks to meet and greet and possibly set up a walk about.  I'll be in LaGrange GA for a little bit before I probably find a more permanent place in Auburn AL or Columbus GA.  I'm not sure if La Grange or West Point will be conducive to a person my age.  I'm relocating for a new job.

Well, I doubt I'll find anyone in this area, but who knows, right?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 28, 2009)

hawkeye said:


> Is there any West GA / East Alabama photographers on here? I'm relocating to the area soon and just looking for some like minded folks to meet and greet and possibly set up a walk about. I'll be in LaGrange GA for a little bit before I probably find a more permanent place in Auburn AL or Columbus GA. I'm not sure if La Grange or West Point will be conducive to a person my age. I'm relocating for a new job.
> 
> Well, I doubt I'll find anyone in this area, but who knows, right?


 
Atlanta here, not THAT far away if you wanted to meet up sometime.  I already go fishing at West Point lake a couple of times a year.

Let me know whenever you get down here, we can see what happens...

You mention "your age", I will be 60 next month, so I may be too old for you....


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 28, 2009)

I belonged to a photography club in Athens that was full of members of all ages and experience, it was fantastic.  I was hoping to use the internet to find something like that in that area, but no such luck  

I'm 26, but photography buddies knows no age limits!


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 28, 2009)

And happy early birthday!


----------

